# Multiplier Surge is Dead.



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Bottom line - the multiplier surge is dead (for drivers). 

You need to look at the $ add-on as more like a "commission" from Uber on your rides that they charged the pax the multiplier surge ... Commissions, typically, are a percentage (%) of the original charge; whereas surge was a multiplier (x) of the original charge. 

Uber is getting the (x) multiplier and passing on a (%) "commission" to the drivers. And just like commissions for every other sales professional, it's unlikely that the commission will exceed the original transaction amount.

Stop referring to the $ add-on as "surge" or even "new surge". The new paradigm is Uber charges pax multiplier (x) surge when demand is high & driver supply is low; and, in turn, Uber pays the driver a commission ($) based on the multiplier (x) surge collected by Uber from the pax.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I think the best term I've heard on here (Mista T?) for what surge has become it is now, essentially, a bribe. Come to this area, as quick as you can, and get this nice cookie for doing a ride. But don't you worry... the cookie will not be TOO big so as to leave you wanting more and keep you driving! Mmm, mmm delicious.

Uber is collecting all the existing surge money into one big slush fund in each market and distributing it out in the form of little dollar incentives, here and there, to more drivers since the number one complaint of ants was a disappearing surge that they could never quite capture. What? You guys don't trust them to distribute it all up fairly and in total for the hungry colony workers? Oh ye of little faith!


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

I will not pursue the new surges. I actually got one today. It was a dollar. Just happened to get it. Haven't been pursuing surge for months now.


----------

